# Sad day sold my Yamaha 1070 / 1028 but now I can test something else, could be fun



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

After 2 years of beautiful service I sold my blue legend.
Want 230 Volt starter and more power. Might test Ariens Rapidtrack PRO 28.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

So, you're probably not going for a single stage.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Zavie said:


> So, you're probably not going for a single stage.


Hi Zavie, well not really an option What do you think about the Rapidtrak PRO? Really want to test it after reading about it for years now. My Signature P1728 EX are not for sale, it`s doing all the dirty work around my house.

At the cabin it can be really cold and I am away for weeks sometimes. So I want plug-in electric start with limitless power when the machine is cold.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

when you start at the top, the only real direction is down. should have kept the yamaha!


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

You could be right! Then I just have to buy Yamaha again. But I want to experience something else to be able to know.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

No substitute for CC's so I think giving the Rapidtrak Pro a test is an excellent plan. My Pro 28" handles monster storms with ease.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Like to try others? That's why many of us have a backup then another backup then another backup.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Like to try others? That's why many of us have a backup then another backup then another backup.


Smart, but I had to sell to be able to buy. I look forward to new experiences!


----------

